# Deactivated



## Ajisco (Apr 23, 2020)

Hello All,
Please Help . My Uber account got deactivated yesterday for using an insured rental car to drive my riders before Uber could approve the cars registration and Insurance while my car was in the repair shop. What can I do to get reactivated. Thank you all.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Why did you do that? You can't drive a rental car for Uber because the rental contract will not allow it. You screwed the pooch and you can't undo it. 
Try enrolling with Lyft using your own car. And don't screw up again.


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge (Dec 27, 2016)

Well what did you expect driving a rental? Probrably your passengers complained.... you’re done.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Ajisco said:


> Hello All,
> Please Help . My Uber account got deactivated yesterday for using an insured rental car to drive my riders before Uber could approve the cars registration and Insurance while my car was in the repair shop. What can I do to get reactivated. Thank you all.


There are a few sins Uber will forgive, but this ain't one of them.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Ajisco said:


> Please Help . My Uber account got deactivated yesterday for using an insured rental car to drive my riders before Uber could approve the cars registration and Insurance while my car was in the repair shop.


You knew the rules. Rules is rules.
Next time, don't break the rules.
Live long & prosper. Or don't.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Ajisco said:


> What can I do to get reactivated


....wait for the car that was approved to be repaired. You took a risk, and lost. No need to be outraged or surprised. Now you need to 'beg' to Uber once your other car is available. Good luck.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Don't know if you noticed, but there's been this thing going around the last few weeks. They call it a "coronavirus".

You would probably have more luck signing up for Instacart, GrubHub, DoorDash, etc.

Assuming you can't afford to stay at home for a few weeks, which is what I recommend.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Send the insurance info to uber go to the hub when they open beg plead . Get down on and bow down cry scream beg ! 
They might reverse it if you send the insurance info .


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

Ajisco said:


> Hello All,
> Please Help . My Uber account got deactivated yesterday for using an insured rental car to drive my riders before Uber could approve the cars registration and Insurance while my car was in the repair shop. What can I do to get reactivated. Thank you all.


Are you out of your mind? You couldn't manage to wait to get approval first? Not only that, do you think your rental contract and insurance for the rental would cover you if you're doing rideshare and shuffling around paxes in Poughkeepsie?


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge (Dec 27, 2016)

i agree with the guy that mention deliveries... the ppl don’t get information about what kind you are driving ... you screw up


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

Ajisco said:


> Hello All,
> Please Help . My Uber account got deactivated yesterday for using an insured rental car to drive my riders before Uber could approve the cars registration and Insurance while my car was in the repair shop. What can I do to get reactivated. Thank you all.


Nothing, learn from this experience and follow the rules. Why would you think it would be ok to give rides in car that is not registered ?


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

OP is MIA. Hit and run newbie. 
Ajisco
New Member · From Poughkeepsie
Joined Today at 9:26 AM
Last seen Today at 9:59 AM


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

There are probably fewer active drivers in your market right now. Uber may be a lil more forgiving.

Don’t make excuses. Fall on your sword and plead for mercy. Worth a shot.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Ajisco said:


> Hello All,
> Please Help . My Uber account got deactivated yesterday for using an insured rental car to drive my riders before Uber could approve the cars registration and Insurance while my car was in the repair shop. What can I do to get reactivated. Thank you all.


Take the federal unemployment, improve skills or learn new skills, wait till this is over then get a real job.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

TemptingFate said:


> OP is MIA. Hit and run newbie.


Yeah. And after the warm reception they received.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Ajisco said:


> Hello All,
> Please Help . My Uber account got deactivated yesterday for using an insured rental car to drive my riders before Uber could approve the cars registration and Insurance while my car was in the repair shop. What can I do to get reactivated. Thank you all.


Wait for the hub to open back up and put on your best brown nose face.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

They have rental programs through the app, you can’t just go get any rental and add it. You should stay banned, drivers like you doing what they want and cutting corners is why people look down on us. Don’t try the other apps, you will get banned one by one since you can’t follow the rules


----------



## Selector19 (Mar 15, 2019)

Ajisco said:


> Hello All,
> Please Help . My Uber account got deactivated yesterday for using an insured rental car to drive my riders before Uber could approve the cars registration and Insurance while my car was in the repair shop. What can I do to get reactivated. Thank you all.


You can't drive any car for Uber or Lyft until it passes the inspection and gets officially approved and added to your account. Do Doordash and Postmates now. They do need people...


----------



## BostonTaxiDriver (Nov 23, 2014)

Selector19 said:


> You can't drive any car for Uber or Lyft until it passes the inspection and gets officially approved and added to your account. Do Doordash and Postmates now. They do need people...


And I think Instacart does not check your car's model, year, registration or insurance? If that's the case, maybe use the rental on Instacart?

But I notice Caviar does require a download of one's car insurance.

Hmm... weird how they all seem to vary on car requirements.


----------



## Ardery (May 26, 2017)

YOU BLEW IT!!! 

you can always apply Walmart & Target.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

You can't get reactivated. You screwed up. Find another gig.


----------



## Giantsfan1503 (Sep 18, 2019)

Ajisco said:


> Hello All,
> Please Help . My Uber account got deactivated yesterday for using an insured rental car to drive my riders before Uber could approve the cars registration and Insurance while my car was in the repair shop. What can I do to get reactivated. Thank you all.


Say somebody stole your phone and you weren't working that day. Change the bank information send any funds to the random account. Go to police precinct file a report and say your phone was stolen. This is probably the only way you'll get your account back.


----------



## MikhailCA (Dec 8, 2019)

Giantsfan1503 said:


> Say somebody stole your phone and you weren't working that day. Change the bank information send any funds to the random account. Go to police precinct file a report and say your phone was stolen. This is probably the only way you'll get your account back.


Maybe on the long run it will work out, but this guy need money right now, so Walmart behind the corner .


----------



## Giantsfan1503 (Sep 18, 2019)

MikhailCA said:


> Maybe on the long run it will work out, but this guy need money right now, so Walmart behind the corner .


I agree, he would need a hub open to make this work


----------

